# BAM! :(



## Kristy03 (Oct 26, 2003)

remember i had a thread about my new cat, Spunky2, and she was pregnant, then had 4 kittens 7.1.05, Atlas [Durrell's & mine], Elliot [my mom's], BAM! [mine], & Chloe [Durrell's], and Atlas died 3 wks later. my little black kitten, BAM! wandered into the dog pin friday morning. Cookie, my 5 y/o jack russell grabbed him up and was slinging him around when my mom came out there. Monroe, our 2 y/o beagle, was just watching. when my mom got him, he passed out. she brought him in and he woke up and started licking his lips and stuff. Durrell took him to the vet. and the doctor said there was only 1 puncture wound and it was on his side, but hit nothing major, no bleeding, and no broken bones. they kept him overnight to give fluids and stuff. we called back later to check on him. they said he was up walking around. we called in the morning and they said he was bruised inside so much that he swelled up too big and bled to death


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh, Kristy, I am terribly sorry about Bam.
I know almost exactly how you must feel..I had three cats that died in a dog pin, at different times, but I had always arrived after it had happened.
They say that the soul leaves the body while it looks like it is still in pain and alive. Therefore it doesn't feel the pain till what appears for us it is the end.
It is one thing that gets me through my losses.
May little Bam rest in peace.
*Hugs*


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

My condolences to you for your sweet BAM! I'm at a loss for words because like you mentioned he was doing OK until the morning. They are such fragile but beautiful animals. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

How sad! HUGS! RIP dear BAM!


----------



## mommie of 2 (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh Kristy,

I am so sorry for your loss! That is just heartbreaking! My thoughts are with you!


----------

